# Dro water heater?How to?



## MJ20 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey guys.I just had an idea.Would it be possible to put a water heater in a dro setup to increase root growth?Doesnt warmer water promote quicker growth?
How hard would it be to make a simple water heater to heat 16 gals or less?


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 23, 2007)

I would say a simple 10 gallon fish heater would work just some little advice


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds simple enough! Whats the optimum temp for root growth?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 23, 2007)

ya like cook said on the ten gallon watter heater they have ones that u can put all the way in the water you can get them at any local fish store or walmart good luck bro


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 24, 2007)

I priced it yesterday and didn't realise it was so cheap.lol.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 24, 2007)

ya they are like 5 bucks at walmart


----------

